# Overclocking Pentium D 820 Processor



## AbhMkh (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I have a 8 yr old Compaq desktop with a Pentium D 820 processor running at 2.8 Ghz with this motherboard

Motherboard Specifications, RC410-M (Asterope2) | HP® Support


Just for fun and some research purposes I want to overclock this CPU to above 3 Ghz. Now it has been a long time since I touched the desktop market(have been using laptops since) and I have a few doubts regarding the OC process.

1. How should I OC it since the Bios does not have any OC options ?

2. When I OC it, will I need any extra cooling apart from what is already there ?

3. Do I need a new PSU in order to match the OC'ed processors power demands.

4. Auxillary Question : Can I install a GPU on this motherboard ? , If yes, which one ?

5. Auxillary question 2 : Can I replace the MOBO altogether and keep the cabinet ? 

TIA,
Cheers !
Abhijit


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 29, 2014)

buy a new pc. you will see miles better performance.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> buy a new pc. you will see miles better performance.



I already have a laptop with the latest specs, this is just for some overclocking experiments.

- - - Updated - - -

So nobody ? ...so much for a tech forum !

Anyways, I did some research of my own and despite having a locked BIOS, I overclocked my Pentium D 820 from 2.8 Ghz to 3.3 Ghz thereby achieving a performance boost of 30 % with stock cooling and PSU

Cheers !
Abhijit


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2014)

overclocking pentium D requires 'old school' fsb tweaking while now-a-days with intel 'k' series & amd cpu multiplier is the way to go hence the lack of replies.it also means that your experience won't help much with current gen overclocking.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 30, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> overclocking pentium D requires 'old school' fsb tweaking while now-a-days with intel 'k' series & amd cpu multiplier is the way to go hence the lack of replies.it also means that your experience won't help much with current gen overclocking.



And what makes you think I don't have experience in now--days Cpu multiplier overclocking ?, problem is those methods work only if your BIOS is unlocked or your processor is supported by Intel XTU Utility.

If BIOS is locked, old school "FSB Tweaking" is the way to go !


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 30, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> And what makes you think I don't have experience in now--days Cpu multiplier overclocking ?, problem is those methods work only if your BIOS is unlocked or your processor is supported by Intel XTU Utility.
> 
> If BIOS is locked, old school "FSB Tweaking" is the way to go !



why overclock such a old cpu anyway? just curious
i overclocked my pentium 4 HT (530) 3ghz to 3.4ghz with stock stuff on an unlocked msi board didnt see much difference so i brought it back to stock (still works fine)
u wont see a difference in performance as such


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> why overclock such a old cpu anyway? just curious
> i overclocked my pentium 4 HT (530) 3ghz to 3.4ghz with stock stuff on an unlocked msi board didnt see much difference so i brought it back to stock (still works fine)
> u wont see a difference in performance as such



For fun and research, you see you overclocked on an "Unlocked" motherboard whereas I overclocked on a "Locked" motherboard.So now I know how to overclock on a motherboard with a locked BIOS  aka RESEARCH


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2014)

one usually does experiments to gain experience/find something to try later on in different situations so i assumed your purpose was to gain some experience.my earlier post was about lack of replies here regarding 'old school' overclocking.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> For fun and research, you see you overclocked on an "Unlocked" motherboard whereas I overclocked on a "Locked" motherboard.So now I know how to overclock on a motherboard with a locked BIOS  aka RESEARCH



i have overclocked both types 
i only mentioned the pentium since u are also trying to overclock a pentium


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2014)

The only way you may OC is using Set FSB software - if it does not support your motherboard / chipset / clock gen. then there's not much you can do unless you get a OC friendly motherboard that supports your cpu.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

what if he flashes an unlocked bios
very very risky i know but its possible i guess


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i have overclocked both types
> i only mentioned the pentium since u are also trying to overclock a pentium



Then why didn't you reply to the thread earlier when I was asking ?

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> The only way you may OC is using Set FSB software - if it does not support your motherboard / chipset / clock gen. then there's not much you can do unless you get a OC friendly motherboard that supports your cpu.



No need to get an OC friendly motherboard, The PLL IC on the present motherboard is unlocked and I using a software called clockgen  tweaked the FSB speed thereby overclocking the Pentium D.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Then why didn't you reply to the thread earlier when I was asking ?



what? didnt get u


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> what? didnt get u


I mean If you had experience in OC'ing a Pentium 4 on both locked/unlocked motherboards why didn't you help me out the first time or hadn't you noticed this thread ?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 1, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I mean If you had experience in OC'ing a Pentium 4 on both locked/unlocked motherboards why didn't you help me out the first time or hadn't you noticed this thread ?



when i noticed this thread i immediately replied if thats what ur asking


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Then why didn't you reply to the thread earlier when I was asking ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



so how far you reached .. post a cpu-z pic


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 1, 2014)

topgear said:


> so how far you reached .. post a cpu-z pic



Here you go....

Pentium D at stock clocks

*i.imgur.com/CSPIsTZ.jpg


Overclocked Pentium D


*i.imgur.com/7EbMsbV.jpg


3.3 Ghz is the max I could get out of it, if I increase the FSB speed beyond 240 MHZ the screen goes black and the system crashes.

I found this to be quite strange because AFAIK we can increase the FSB speed upto atleast the memory speed which is 266 Mhz in this case.

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2014)

just increasing fsb is not enough.after a certain point you have to tweak cpu & ram/chipset voltages too.


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> just increasing fsb is not enough.after a certain point you have to tweak cpu & ram/chipset voltages too.



I agree, but you see I have a locked BIOS and I don't think changing the voltages is possible on a locked BIOS.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2014)

that is why old school overclocking was more difficult.now-a-days anyone with an unlocked cpu multiplier(amd),a budget mobo(though not recommended),a decent power supply & cpu cooler can overclock.


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> that is why old school overclocking was more difficult.now-a-days anyone with an unlocked cpu multiplier(amd),a budget mobo(though not recommended),a decent power supply & cpu cooler can overclock.



Or in other words, Old school Overclocking for Pro's and nowadays overclocking for noobs


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2014)

well even today one can be a pro in overclocking but that requires costly mobos & processors which most don't go for so yeah compared to older times now-a-days majority of overclockers have it easy.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> well even today one can be a pro in overclocking but that requires costly mobos & processors which most don't go for so yeah compared to older times now-a-days majority of overclockers have it easy.



yeah a good overclockable mobo and cpu will cost min 15k each though it has become safer than before and its tougher to fry the system coz of thermal shutdown and stuff


----------

